# Gutter through but perpendicular?



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I have a very nasty install where 2 panels are installed (side-by-side)in what amounts to a Building Core Area -(Air ducts, Stairs, Electrical, Bathrooms).

What the problem is that the existing conduit runs are through and any additional direct runs to panels are blocked off by (A Large UNIT)something in the overhead above doors that make it an electrical closet. This box is in line with the existing panels, along with two addition conduits across the width of the space!

So, I was pondering if I could get away with a perpendicular gutter install!
Land conduits outside and send gutter through wall and get some conduit(s)to the panel(s)? Ceiling space is very tight ~approx. 2'.

My understanding is that the Electrical room walls are not 2 Sheets of rock on door side and back side is a block wall.

Do you think the install has merit? Or RFI to move what looks like a VAB box!?

The general problem is that any of the conduit is run from the middle of the panel and there again work will be tight, Gutter will be connected to second panel! 
< ? >

Thanks for your comments!

PS: not much free space infront of Electrical room due to multi-HVAC trunk runs...


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Just saw a perpendicular gutter the other day, aside from the way the covert came off, it seemed like it fit the situation well

~CS~


----------

